# Blaxploitation films



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Anyone else a fan? 

If so, you know the titles and the history of the genre. :smoking:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Blackenstein, Blackula, and the creature with two heads are some off the top of my head.


----------

